# Good recipes for a Mandoline slicer?



## rob3k (Jan 17, 2011)

I recently picked up a Boerner V slicer (basically a mandoline slicer) that can produce really nice uniform slices or julienne strips.  The slices are either ultra-thin or about 1/4 inch and the julienne strips are either matchstick or about the size of a McD french fry.

Anyway, wondering if anyone has a few recipe suggestions that could benifit from those cuts?  

So far I've made French Onion soup - did a great job with the onions, oven-fried potato chips, and slices of tomato for sandwiches and pizza.  Also have had fun coring an apple and creating "apple fries" - raw apple cut using the thick julliene insert - for a snack.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 17, 2011)

French fries.

Slice veggies for a salad.  Potatoes for scalloped or au gratin potatoes.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 17, 2011)

I just used mine last night for English cucumber/white onion salad....does a top notch job for those paper thin slices I like.  I often use it on cabbage for cole slaw too.  I use it for potatoes for scalloped potatoes..nice uniform slices for even cooking.  Enjoy, and welcome to DC.....you'll like it here.

PS....don't take chances without using that guard to hold the food for the last few slices.  Lost a whole slice of my little finger complete with nail. 
Shudder


----------



## Kur (Jan 17, 2011)

Kayelle - SHUDDER...  

For Christmas we got a couple of Shun knives, and they definitely are lighter and hold a bit different than our Wüsthofs. Hubby knicked himself pretty bad with one of them the other night. I felt so bad for even coming up with the idea to get them in the first place...

I find my mandoline awkward to use. I wonder if it's just a lack of practice or if I have a clumsy one. Anyway, if I could use it properly, I would use it to prepare veggies for stir-fry!


----------



## rob3k (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!  I think scalloped potatoes will have to go to the top of the list.   I'm also thinking it would be great for apple slices to use in a pie.




Kayelle said:


> PS....don't take chances without using that guard to hold the food for the last few slices.  Lost a whole slice of my little finger complete with nail.
> Shudder



Definitely been using the guard so far.  I've seen a few chefs on TV cut themselves with one and it does look pretty nasty.  Anytime I see somebody use one by just palming the veg it makes me cringe a bit.  



Kur said:


> I find my mandoline awkward to use. I wonder if it's just a lack of practice or if I have a clumsy one. Anyway, if I could use it properly, I would use it to prepare veggies for stir-fry!



Not sure, but I think the V shaped blade on the one I picked up helps it cut more easily.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 18, 2011)

I wish I could have fancy kitchen gadgets, but my kitchen is just too small  I only have 4 cupboards. My bf bought the place before he had a gf who loves to cook. So I revel in having something as simple as a meat tenderizer or a cheese slicer...


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 18, 2011)

I love the mandoline for hash browns and for slicing veggies for a quick pickle.  (When I run out of my favorite store bought pickles I slice a cuke on the mandoline and submerge them in the leftover picle juice.  Almost like getting a free jar of pickles.)  But you can make a brine yourself pretty quickly and they don't have to marinate for very long before they are yummy.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use my mandoline for slicing things the dehydrator, Sure makes things a lot faster and easier ,Also make cucumber salad with it. Great for slicing beets and onions.

Josie


----------



## Janet H (Jan 18, 2011)

Potato wrapped fish fillets.

Cut an rectangular piece of your favorite fish and wrap it in a blanket of thinly sliced potato.  Fry in butter/oil blend until golden brown and crispy.. This makes a spectacular presentation and only a mandoline can make the slices you need.

Here's a link to show the technique: How to Wrap Fish with Potatoes: Tips : bonappetit.com


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 18, 2011)

I've just bought one too! I have to check it out. I'm getting excited in trying it.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 18, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> I use my mandoline for slicing things the dehydrator, Sure makes things a lot faster and easier ,Also make cucumber salad with it. Great for slicing beets and onions.
> 
> Josie


 

now the slicing for dehydrator is just super. maybe i will keep my dehydrator. thanks. don't know why i didn't think of that.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Mandoline + Dehydrator*



babetoo said:


> now the slicing for dehydrator is just super. maybe i will keep my dehydrator. thanks. don't know why i didn't think of that.



Babetoo, The biggest thing I learned about the dehydrator is you don't have to fill it up. We bought three giant red pears. tried one of them and it wasn't ripe. I took the mandoline and sliced the other two up and put them in the dehydrator. They took up two shelves.
They came out beautiful and were a lot sweeter. 
    I could have kicked myself !! Had Dehyrator all these years and didn't use it much because it was so much work to fill it up ( duh)

Josie


----------



## babetoo (Jan 19, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Babetoo, The biggest thing I learned about the dehydrator is you don't have to fill it up. We bought three giant red pears. tried one of them and it wasn't ripe. I took the mandoline and sliced the other two up and put them in the dehydrator. They took up two shelves.
> They came out beautiful and were a lot sweeter.
> I could have kicked myself !! Had Dehyrator all these years and didn't use it much because it was so much work to fill it up ( duh)
> 
> Josie


 
thanks , that is good info. i only used mine once. think i will give it another go.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 20, 2011)

Janet H said:


> Potato wrapped fish fillets.
> 
> Cut an rectangular piece of your favorite fish and wrap it in a blanket of thinly sliced potato.  Fry in butter/oil blend until golden brown and crispy.. This makes a spectacular presentation and only a mandoline can make the slices you need.
> 
> Here's a link to show the technique: How to Wrap Fish with Potatoes: Tips : bonappetit.com



Janet, I just love that idea.......thanks.


----------

